# Photography of Trevor Henry



## Trevor (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is my photography site that i finally finished. Had to do quite a bit to design the template. It works best in firefox.

http://photoblog.mediasoldier.net

Comments and crits welcome. Also check out the more graphic heavy site for my web design, http://www.mediasoldier.net

Thanks guys.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome pictures..... dunno what your dog is doing there tho.... just my 2cents


----------



## zurkgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Trevor (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow replies!  Thanks.

I dont understand what you mean trance


----------



## duncanp (Apr 29, 2006)

Great Job! and nice photos, ur rebel xt is serving you well


----------



## Itchy (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Trevor

I think overall the site is pretty neat. It looks fine in IE6 on my pc. I would have prefered text that was easier to read. What was your visual intention when photographing your sister ? Out of interest what software did you use to build the site. It leaves mine in the dust.


----------

